# Amp Repair forum? (PPI)



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking to repair and refurbish a PPI PCX-4125 amplifier.

One of the rear channels doesnt output sound, and when adjusting the gain it produces a crackling noise on the outputs. 

Where to start? I would love to be pointed in the right direction and a proper subforum would be excellent for members to share input.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully these links will post. If not, I can email them directly to you.

Basic Car Audio Amp Repair --- Basic Car Audio Electronics --- Basic Transistor Testing --- Basic Switching Power Supply Design


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, doing it the old fashioned way.

Basic Amplifier Repair

Basic Car Audio Electronics

Basic Amplifier Repair - Transistor Test Applet Link

Basic Switching Power Supply Design Tutorial

Keep me posted on the 200iQX!


----------

